

10% Unemployment Forever? - mhb
http://www.foreignpolicy.com/articles/2011/01/05/10_percent_unemployment_forever?page=full

======
mhb
Marginal Revolution discussion:
[http://www.marginalrevolution.com/marginalrevolution/2011/01...](http://www.marginalrevolution.com/marginalrevolution/2011/01/cowen-
and-lemke-on-the-job-market.html#comments)

